# Help with transition shooting from dark place to light place



## eturkyolu (May 15, 2013)

Hi,

I own a Canon 5D Markiii.

I am shooting a one take video which requires the actor to walk from inside to outside. Before this however, the actor walks inside for about a minute. I do not own a manual aperture lens so I cant raise the aperture smoothly. I have to use the 5D's own aperture wheel, however this is not smooth and is sort of slow. 

How do you think I can shoot this scene? Will I be able to do something in post by stopping where the character opens the door and combining both footage in post? What do you guys suggest?

Thanks!


----------



## paul13walnut5 (May 15, 2013)

You can do this a few ways...

1. Use a manual lens such as a Samyang with manual iris (hire if need be?)

2. Mask a cut as you say via a doorway, or have the actor walk right into the lens at the end of your indoor sequence and right away from the lens at the start of the outdoor sequence.

3. Get a faderND, and dial in the appropriate stoppage as you transition between the two zones. Do a walk through first and mark your filter.

4. Have the internal zone lit, maybe arri 2k's? Shoot your outside sequence away from midday so you've a better chance of shot matching. 

Or a combination of all of the above (between indoors and outdoors the usable aperture range of a lens may not be wide enough, either through shallow depth of field, or through diffraction)

I would think cut and find a way to mask it.


----------



## Drizzt321 (May 15, 2013)

You can also try and mess with the new MagicLantern RAW video recording which will help with your DR, however I think paul13walnut5 has some better suggestions. Mask or rent a clickless manual lens such as a Samyang/Rokinon.


----------



## syder (May 16, 2013)

Agrees with Paul...

In most circumstances using a cut will be the easiest way to do this.

If I absolutely had to show it in one take then lighting things inside would be the easiest way to make it look good. With a ND/aperture change mid shot you're likely to draw attention to what you're doing (in terms of altering the exposure) as there's a gradual exposure shift which effectively breaks any illusion of the camera as an artificial eye (hence cathartic engagement with the content of your images). However, if you can light your interior to work alongside the colour temp and luminance of the outdoors sections you could make the shot work (if it was an elaborate dolly following someone out the building for example).


----------



## rpt (May 16, 2013)

Take a look at Gradual Exposure http://www.magiclantern.fm/whats-new/104-releases/143-second-alpha-for-5d-mark-iii.


----------



## Zv (May 16, 2013)

What about saving C1 on the mode dial for indoor and C2 as outdoor then just switch? Or would that be too obvious? Maybe if you wait for a doorway or something? Maybe with some post editing included?


----------



## ishdakuteb (May 16, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> ...have the actor walk right into the lens at the end of your indoor sequence and right away from the lens at the start of the outdoor sequence...



this is what we are calling creative mind... i do not know how to do video and rarely join on video topic. this is the first time since i spot a really great comment.

i love it...


----------

